# band saw



## ryan1253 (Apr 1, 2009)

I have found a used 14'' KTS band saw with backbone extention for sale that i am very interested in buying but i dont know much about KTS? it doesnt look cheaply made or anything like that, they want around 250 for it. I wanted to get some feel back about quality or anything about KTS.



thanks
Ryan


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I did a Yahoo search*

The only KTS bandsaw I could find was $9000 horizontal metal cutting Monster. I did find just the bandsaw for You, however! 

*Our 1930’s Tilting Arbor Band Saw*

_by_ Rod Bauer, Webmaster
[/COLOR]
One of the more interesting power tools at the Arques School of Traditional Boatbuilding at the Spaulding Boatworks is our 1930’s era Chicago Toolworks tilting arbor band saw. It’s a very handy tool for cutting bevels and angles in stock. The saw blade can be adjusted to a desired angle while the table remains horizontal.:laughing: bill

This one appealed to me because I designed one in college in 1965 with a similiar approach. Only thing was I was 35 yrs too late!

  http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/woodnthings-7194/albums/bandsaw/2698-061-22/


----------

